# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Hansen & Naylor - Couple ?

## WestiesRule

:EEK!: 
Does anybody think that Henrik Hansen and Jac Naylor would make a good couple? 
I swear I saw her looking at him with a calculating look on her face last night.

----------

Katrina ok (31-01-2016)

----------

